# Aufnehmen in WoW



## Wurstopfer (10. Dezember 2006)

Moin Buffed.de User!
Ich wollte schon öfter etwas in WoW aufnehmen und habe immer das gleiche Problem...
Es fängt auf einmal an zu laggen und wenn ich mir das Aufgenommene ansehe laggt es genau so wie im Spiel.
Zum Aufnehmen benutze ich die neuste Version von "Fraps".

Meine Hardware : 

-1,66Ghz
-1024mb
-ATI X1600 @ 256mb
In WoW :
-Grafikeinstellungen alles auf Hoch
Auflösung 1248x1024

Ich würde jetzt gerne wissen ob es an der Hardware oder an meiner WoW-Einstellung liegt.

MfG   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flameseeker (10. Dezember 2006)

Ich würd' sagen du brauchst entweder einen neuen Prozessor (sollte schon über 2Ghz sein)
ODER
du schraubst die Grafikeinstellungen runter (z.B. die Auflösung auf nur 1024x768)


----------



## Bl1nd (10. Dezember 2006)

Flameseeker schrieb:


> Ich würd' sagen du brauchst entweder einen neuen Prozessor (sollte schon über 2Ghz sein)
> ODER
> du schraubst die Grafikeinstellungen runter (z.B. die Auflösung auf nur 1024x768)



/signed

Dein PC ist echt nich das wahre!! Vorallem würd ich mit so einer Grafik Karte bestimmt nich auf Hoch und 12** spielen!! Kann ja nur laggen.

Ansonsten lad dir mal Gamecam runter, find ich besser als Fraps.


----------



## Wurstopfer (10. Dezember 2006)

Vielen Dank schonmal!
Also zu meinem PC kann ich sagen das ich mir am 2.Mai ein Notebook gekauft habe und 1,66Ghz schon echt gut war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das mit der Auflösung probier ich mal aus! 

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (11. Dezember 2006)

Fraps schafft eh keine 1280x1024.... dann wird halbe Auflösung verwendet... max ist 1024x768

So hab ich das zumindest noch im Kopf....


----------



## Seogoa (19. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Fraps schafft eh keine 1280x1024.... dann wird halbe Auflösung verwendet... max ist 1024x768
> 
> So hab ich das zumindest noch im Kopf....


Also AFAIK schafft Fraps eine max auflösung von 1152*864
nur habe ich das Problem das die Dateien bei mir sehr groß werden, neulich bei einem raid auf thunderbluff kam ich auf 30gb an videodateien, das fand ich schon enorm. gibts da ne möglichkeit was zu machen ohne das man sichtbare qualittätseinbuße hat?

BTW brauch man schon min 2ghz. Ich hatte vorher auch einen veralteten PC wo ich WoW auch ohne aufnahme nich mit mehr als 15fps spielen konnte. nun kann ich locker mit 30fps noch aufnehmen. also ambesten mal einen neuen pc an start bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (21. Dezember 2006)

Seogoa schrieb:


> Also AFAIK schafft Fraps eine max auflösung von 1152*864


Hmm möglich....

Die sache mit den Datengrössen ist echt schlimm, an einem Wochenende eben mal 100gb angesammelt o_O

Naja wenn mand daraus ein MPEG-2 mit 720x480 macht, wirds doch einiges besser.

Als Beispiel: http://hutter.h-bomb.ch/gepwn3d.mpg <-- das hier war mal 1GB gross... (jetzt: ~30M
Kannst dann halt mit den Qualitätseinstellungen spielen dann kommste noch weiter runter...


----------



## Thyren (21. Dezember 2006)

Also wenn ich die Hilfe von Fraps aufrufe steht da bei Movie



> Choosing Half-size will store the movie at half the resolution of the game screen. Full-size will store the movie at the same resolution as the game screen up to 1152x864 on single core CPUs (2560x1600 with dual core CPUs).



Kurzfassung:
Full-size max Auflösung: 1152x864 -> wenn mehr wird runtergeschraubt
Full-size max Auflösung: 2560x1600 -> bei mehrere CPU's




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seogoa (22. Dezember 2006)

@ Rascal und andere:

Welche Programme könnt ihr denn empfehlen zum Komprimieren der Dateigröße ohne sichtbare Qualitätseinbuße. Die Auflösung sollte dabei nicht unbedingt geändert werden. 
Wir haben in unserer Gilde vor ein Movie zu drehen und daher sammelt sich viel Datenmaterial an


----------



## Pfotenhauer (4. Januar 2007)

Seogoa schrieb:


> @ Rascal und andere:
> 
> Welche Programme könnt ihr denn empfehlen zum Komprimieren der Dateigröße ohne sichtbare Qualitätseinbuße. Die Auflösung sollte dabei nicht unbedingt geändert werden.
> Wir haben in unserer Gilde vor ein Movie zu drehen und daher sammelt sich viel Datenmaterial an



also wenn es nicht der windows moviemaker sein soll, und es etwas professioneller sein soll empfehl ich dir:

Adobe Priemer
Vegas 4.0 (oder höher)
Pinacle Liquid


----------



## Fubbiz (4. Januar 2007)

Also Adobe Premiere kann ich auch nur empfehlen, jedoch ist es nicht so einfach, da es nicht für anfänger ausgelegt ist...

Habe die Tage mal Movie Maker ausprobiert und war echt überrascht, sehr einfache handhabung (3-4 schritte) und richtig gutes ergebnis.
Aus 4GB wurden 23MB wobei der chat sogar lesbar war^^
Jedoch kaum anpassungen möglich bzl. schitt und sound teilweise muten etc.

Achja ich selbst nutze Framps und bin sehr zufrieden, läuft zu 95% lagfrei, jedoch bei besserer Hardware und anderen Settings.

Grafik Settings:
1280x1024
24bit - 1xmultis
alles low ausser Gelände entfern und Zauberdetail auf high..

So kommt man auch ohne HighEnd Hardware zu guten ergebnissen ohne lags.

mfg


----------



## Pfotenhauer (4. Januar 2007)

Jo Fubbiz hat recht die programme sind nix für anfänger und zu dem noch teuer (Vegas=560$). Also wird dir nur der WindowsMoviemaker bleiben.
Mit dem WindowsMoviemaker hab ich ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht wie Fubbiz:

+gute komprimierung bei guter qualität
+schnelles arbeiten (auch durch Assistenten)
-kaum Schnittmöglichkeite
-keine Steuerung der Vorgegebenen Effekte (alles feste Animation)
-schlechte steuerung der Audiospur

Hier noch ein kleines Video was ich mit WMM erstellt hab (anfang ist mit Cinema4D erstellt). Gesamte Arbeitszeit 5min (ohne Rendern).


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2007)

Mit VirtualDub kann man auch prima Filmdateien komprimieren.


----------



## skenter-yA (23. Januar 2007)

hi, 
ich wuerde dir empfehlen Ulead Media Studio zu nehmen !

+gut komprimierung
+benutzer freundlich ( anfänger ) 
+viele schnirrmoeglichkeite
+vorprogrammierte ubergänge
+30days fullverison ( in trial ) ohne abzüge 
-man kommt sczhnell an seine grenzen
-manuelle uebergänge nicht moetglich

zudem ist es ein sehr buntes programm mit klickmich tasten , sprich fuer den anfänger meiner meinung nach genau das richtige


----------



## Len (24. Januar 2007)

Was ich dir noch ans Herz legen möchte, sofern du die Möglichkeit hast... speicher die Ingame Videos auf einer externen Festplatte, dann hast du auch kein gelagge mehr.

Ich hatte das Problem auf meinem uralt-Rechner und nem andrem Game. Absoluter Horror, aber die Externe schaffte dem Abhilfe.
Ansonsten kann ich meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen. Für welches Komprimierungsprogramm du dich letztendlich entscheidest bleibt dir überlassen... ich persönlich finde VirtualDub recht angenehm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

